# need a super fast gaming pc....



## piyush121 (Jan 19, 2011)

hi all 

i need a fast gaming pc under a budget of 55k(+5k if necessary)

i hv heard about sandy bridge and its cool performance also and thinking of buying the same...

here is my answers to ur questionaire..

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A:gaming + FULL HD videos nd stuff lyk dat + heavy net surfing.

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:55k tp 60k

4. Planning to overclock?
A:no.

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:win 7-64 bit.(hv its original dvd)

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:500 gb is sufficient.

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution.
A:FULL HD (@120 Hz if possible)
8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:7

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A:build one 2 years ago.

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:at the end of dis month or 1st week of feb.

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:yes

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:yes i already hv a razer abyssus gaming mouse and win 7 dvd.

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A:delhi.(i guess nehru place is the cheapest of all)

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A:if possible suggest me a 3d monitor within budget as i m also plannong to play 3d games on it later.


----------



## deep92 (Jan 19, 2011)

intel i7 2600-15000
msi p67-gd55-9000
4 gb ram-3000
500 gb wd-1700
cm gx-550-4000
msi gtx 460 cyclone-10000
samsung 2233rz-18000

it costs you for 59.7k.the motherboard is a bit costly you can save upto 3000 by buying gigabyte gah57m-usb3 for 6000.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 19, 2011)

No need to go for a p67 based mobo as your processor is not "k" series.

Have a look at the following:

*Intel core i7 2600 @ 14.9
Asus P8H67 M LE @ 6.5k
Corsair XMS3 CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 2*2GB @ 2.9k
WD 500GB Caviar Blue HDD @ 1.7k
Seasonic s12II 520w bronze @ 4.2k
Dell ST2220L 21.5” W Full HD Monitor with LED @ 8.5k
MSI R6870 TWIN FROZER Graphics Card @ 15.5k
Apc 1.1kva ups @ 4.5k
NZXT Gamma @ 2k

Total = 60.7k*

Overall a balanced and very powerful rig. The monitor is not 120hz and for that you need to buy nvidia 3d vision kit worth 10k extra.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 19, 2011)

Intel Core i5 2400 @ 9.5k
Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H @ 7.5k
Corsair 4GB DDR3 1333 @ 2.3k
HIS HD6950 @ 18k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.5k
CM USP100 @ 3k
Dell Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k

Total - 60.2k

3d is just too expensive currently. 3d glasses alone cost 10k. its waste.
since you wont overclock i5 2400 will be good enough for you.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Jan 19, 2011)

Boy, 5 k difference between cpu and gpu for a gaming rig.
Its been a long time so i'l have to do a wee bit research bout SB to fuel myslf before i advice though.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 19, 2011)

toady is back! welcome

vicky currrently 2400 will suffice. 
if you saw the review of anand there wasnt much diff b/w 2500k and 2600k with same gpu. so spend the rest on gpu. unless you need 8 threads (not at all for gaming!)


----------



## toad_frog09 (Jan 19, 2011)

Haha.
Wazzup jaz bhai? Been a long time.
Still the einstein over the tdf i guess?
Btw, good config for gaming.
@op, yes, the 3D experience you are demanding for is quite expensive now, not to mention the severe headache caused due to it.
If you still want big screen experience, you can go with some projector, but that too, ofcourse will be costly.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 19, 2011)

nothing like that toads. everyone is good.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 19, 2011)

Welcome back "Mr. Today"..Where were you hibernating??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 19, 2011)

^^ hibernating


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 19, 2011)

@jassy, save some for the UPS also.

@toad, its not raining here. so where you went missing? spend sometime here too buddy.


----------



## abirthedevil (Jan 19, 2011)

+1 for jaswankar's config


----------



## piyush121 (Jan 19, 2011)

ok leave 3d point...

confused b/w better cpu or gpu ?????

hows gtx 560 coming dis 25th jan ?????


----------



## Piyush (Jan 19, 2011)

piyush121 said:


> ok leave 3d point...
> 
> confused b/w better cpu or gpu ?????
> 
> hows gtx 560 coming dis 25th jan ?????



since u r not a hardcore over-clocker I'll too recommend u to go for i5 2400  along with 6950
will be a great combo

and if u wanna go with nvidia's way,then its better to wait for upcoming 5xx series
a lot is being discussed about it


----------



## vickybat (Jan 19, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> toady is back! welcome
> 
> vicky currrently 2400 will suffice.
> if you saw the review of anand there wasnt much diff b/w 2500k and 2600k with same gpu. so spend the rest on gpu. unless you need 8 threads (not at all for gaming!)



Well *jas* i would always go for the higher cpu if budget permits. Look.... the 2400 is meant for a budget upto 50k for the system imo.

Once you cross that , you start looking at higher options. Even i was thinking about a 6950 for the op but it just crossed the 60k mark. Games are getting multithreaded and will continue this trend in the near future with the advent of multicore cpu's. So if one has the budget, going for the fastest isn't a bad idea at all.

Op here can go for the i7 2600 + Amd 6950 and it will be a great option. He has to save up only 3k more.

Changing my rig for op:
*
Intel core i7 2600 @ 14.9
Asus P8H67 M LE @ 6.5k
Corsair XMS3 CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 2*2GB @ 2.9k
WD 500GB Caviar Blue HDD @ 1.7k
Seasonic s12II 520w bronze @ 4.2k
Dell ST2220L 21.5” W Full HD Monitor with LED @ 8.5k
MSI R 6950 2PM2D2GD5 Graphics Card @ 18k
Apc 1.1kva ups @ 4.5k
NZXT Gamma @ 2k

Total = 63k*

Op can also wait for *gtx 560* release and make a purchase decision.


----------



## piyush121 (Jan 19, 2011)

i lyked the rig as suggested by vickybat....

but wid gpu change..

Intel core i7 2600 @ 14.9
Asus P8H67 M LE @ 6.5k
Corsair XMS3 CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 2*2GB @ 2.9k
WD 500GB Caviar Blue HDD @ 1.7k
Seasonic s12II 520w bronze @ 4.2k
Dell ST2220L 21.5” W Full HD Monitor with LED @ 8.5k
Nvidia GTX 560 Graphics Card @ 15k  APPROX..
Apc 1.1kva ups @ 4.5k
NZXT Gamma @ 2k

Total = 60k


if gtx 560 will go beyond 18k then den i will definately go for 6950...


wat do u people say..


----------



## Piyush (Jan 19, 2011)

looks nice
go for it


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 20, 2011)

vickyji - 

1. try to remain in present or near future. not 3 years ahead.
2. 2400 beats i7 950. and i dont think more power is needed especially for gaming. 
3. in your rig - i prefer 2400 + 6970. (not 570. physx a waste. i prefer more fps and power).
4. spending 600 more bucks on 1600mhz ram is useless as these mobos support 1333.
5. since 6950 is sufficient currently and coming 1.5 years or so, i suggested IPS pannel. 
6. he doesnt need 1.1kva ups. 800va will suffice IMO.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 20, 2011)

*Jas* you should always buy the most future proof config if more dough can be spent. i7 2600 is more future proof than i5 2400 anyday. No harm in going for a powerful cpu.

6970 is an utter flop imo and has less oc potential than gtx 570. gtx 570 even beats the 6970 in more benchmarks and can play physx based titles much more efficiently than a 6970.  And 570 can give more fps than 6970 in full hd(1920x1080).  I need not say this again but fermi architecture is more future proof than the vliw4 based caymans right now.

So i would suggest everybody going for a high end card to skip caymans altogether.

Barts can be recommended in the mid ranged segments.

You are right, op can go for 1333mhz rams and can shave off 0.5k from rams.


----------



## piyush121 (Jan 20, 2011)

m also thinking of i5 2400 now as i can save 5k and spent it on IPS panel for better viewing  quality.. 

but m waiting for gtx 560 so as to hav a nice cpu - gpu combination..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 20, 2011)

@vicky
when did i say its a harm. but we cant sacrifice other components for a powerful processor that isnt going to benefit us!!
and regarding 570 and 6970 look at benches carefully. 6970 is better in more games. although very less difference. 6970 is less power consuming, less hot, less noisy. they have higher performance per watt.
Radeon HD 6950 & 6970 review
dont talk with me regarding architectures. these things do not concern for a buyer. he just wants a better pc and i suggest with what performs better.


----------



## deep92 (Jan 20, 2011)

intel i7 2600-15000
asus P8H67 M LE-6500
4 gb ram-3000
500 gb wd-1700
cm gx-550-4000
msi hd 6950-18000
benq e2220hd-8800
nzxt gamma-2000

total-59k

this rig might give you the better performance.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 20, 2011)

^^he needs a ups too. avoid those gx series. bad as ever.


----------



## deep92 (Jan 20, 2011)

then i think i5 2400 would be the way to go.saves 5k on cpu and can get corsair 550 and still will be left with 4.5k to buy a good ups.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 20, 2011)

Intel Core i5 2400 @ 9.5k
Intel DH67CL @ 6.5k
Corsair 4GB DDR3 1333 @ 2.3k
GTX 560 @ 17k (predicted)
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.5k
NZXT Gamma @ 2k
Dell Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
APC 800VA @ 3.5k

Total - 60.7k


----------



## vickybat (Jan 20, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @vicky
> when did i say its a harm. but we cant sacrifice other components for a powerful processor that isnt going to benefit us!!
> and regarding 570 and 6970 look at benches carefully. 6970 is better in more games. although very less difference. 6970 is less power consuming, less hot, less noisy. they have higher performance per watt.
> Radeon HD 6950 & 6970 review
> dont talk with me regarding architectures. these things do not concern for a buyer. he just wants a better pc and i suggest with what performs better.




I have looked at the benches carefully. Insignificant differences between 570 and 6970. And architectures matter more my friend. Games going to release recently will be benefit from TLP and nvidia gpu's will benefit from it. 570 and 6970 perform similarly and 6970 is not at all superior. 1-2fps benefit it has in some games like crysis warhead doesn't at all  matter. Nvidia sli is also improved now and will scale maybe even better than the caymans. That very small advantage that 6970 has is due to its relatively large framebuffer. At 1680x1050, 570 is almost faster in all games. Check anandtech. And don't forget in physx based titles, amd cards will be crippled.

Going for the caymans now is a huge bargain as newer games wont utilize better its vliw4 design and its in trial and error phase currently. Amd may skip this design altogether in its upcoming architecture in q4 2011 or 2012.

*So currently nvidia has the edge in highend segment*.

And how can you say 570 is hotter than 6970 when 6970 is 1degree cooler than 570 when idle and 3 degrees hotter on load. Gtx 570 is cooler of the two and has more overclocking headroom than 6970.

For op, i7 2600 + gtx 560 is looking good currently. He should wait for 560 and look at its performance before making a decision.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 20, 2011)

^^ok i skipped the architecture but i read that of sandybridge(first time ). 

about resolution check this - HIS Radeon HD 6970 2 GB Review - Page 1/33 | techPowerUp
6970 better in most. so i am not connvinced till now.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 20, 2011)

Look at the *performance summary* of the above review at all resolutions *jas*. All your questions will be answered. It trails behind 570 at all resolutions except for fullhd and 2560x1600 and thats totally because of 2gb video memory. Both the cards perform similarly and 570 costs less. 

You cannot say 6970 as a superior card but giving similar performance. 570 has added features like physx and cuda and has more overclocking headroom than 6970.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 20, 2011)

looks like a war is brewing up

@piyush121
at which resolution are u gonna game and will u change ur newly bought monitor within 2-3 years?

lets finish this endless conversation of AMD vs Nvidia


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 20, 2011)

Vicky why are u neglecting the game benches in that review? And also see performance per watt.
6970 is better.

Cuda is just overhyped. AMD APP or previously stream performs better everywhere i see (eg video transcoding) and has lot of support now. And physx just an attraction from nvidia.

Full hd is the res. most popular now. And will u play at lower res. with high end cards.!
6970 considerably gives more fps from what i see and if u say small then as we go high diff. increases by small amount only!


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 20, 2011)

Guys sorry for entering from nowhere, this Nvidia/AMD war will never end. So I think when recommending someone a GPU both AMD and Nvidia option should be given and let the buyer/OP decide. The OP should purchase the GPU by his/her own choice.
I agree with Piyush, this is a endless war, I like Nvidia, Jas may like AMD, so lets just finish it.

Regards.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 20, 2011)

ok....

@piyush121

for nvidia -> GTX 560
for AMD ->  HD 6950


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 20, 2011)

Ithehappy i dont like amd or nvidia. I just like what performs better. So i tell u too stop fanboyishness. It leads nowhere!


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 20, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Ithehappy i dont like amd or nvidia. I just like what performs better. So i tell u too fanboyishness. It leads nowhere!



No need to be rough buddy. Read my post, I mentioned 'may'.
I just thought it will bring peace but it didn't, sorry for that.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 20, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Vicky why are u neglecting the game benches in that review? And also see performance per watt.
> 6970 is better.
> 
> Cuda is just overhyped. AMD APP or previously stream performs better everywhere i see (eg video transcoding) and has lot of support now. And physx just an attraction from nvidia.
> ...




No cuda is not overhyped. It has lot more support than stream currently. Both give similar image quality in transcoding whereas x86 codepath gives better results. Cuda is much faster in transcoding than stream.

I have played metro 2033 with physx on on my friend's gtx 460 and know how it looks with physx on. Believe me, that attraction is really something.

Check *this* review and tell me your views on 570 and 6970. I can bet that in newer games, 570 will perform better.

Tom's hardware gives a clear picture than techpowerup. I have seen in other forums people recommending the 570 against 6970 for this very reason.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 20, 2011)

Buddy in the quicksync review of anand see the images carefully. Cuda is fast but APP is quality. 
Techpowerup is very much reliable.
Will see tom review tomorrow.
Have u seen future? See current gfx cards. Future will see more gfx cards.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 20, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Have u seen future? See current gfx cards. Future will see more gfx cards.



 really nicely told. well we can only predict what will we get in the next batch of cards from both teams.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 21, 2011)

@ *jaskanwar singh*

ok please do post your views after reading tom's buddy. I am sure your views will change. *Techpowerup is not as reliable as tom's hardware.
*
By future, i mean games like crysis2, batman arkham city, portal 2,elder scrolls v skyrim, dragon age 2 , doom4, fear3 etc... They will perform better in 570 due to more stress towards tlp and tesselation. Games like metro2033, lost planet2 already perform better on a 570.

And future will be current at a point of time. And about app, its quality is as bad as cuda. Nothing to write home about. Both lost to quicksync in speed and quality.



Sam.Shab said:


> really nicely told. well we can only predict what will we get in the next batch of cards from both teams.



The way amd is going currently, its pretty easy to predict.


----------



## abirthedevil (Jan 21, 2011)

is there really a need for most of the posts in this thread? i feel stupid that i read all of them 

@piyush121  wait 10-15 days more, gtx560 is out on 25th and AMD 6950 and 6970 1gb versions are in the pipeline gtx560 and 6950 1gb should be similarly priced, read reviews and decide for yourself which product suits you best


----------



## giri1991 (Jan 21, 2011)

If there's so much yap about HD 6970, I will suggest him to get HD 6950 and flash it  Saves some 5k!


----------



## vickybat (Jan 21, 2011)

^^ There's no gurantee in that. Newer pcb's don't allow the flash and unlocking is not possible. Totally depends on the buyer.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Jan 21, 2011)

Arre, wazzup sam bhai?
Nothing yarr. Just been busy.
Ahh...ssb, still chillin yo? Over 1k posts i see, so i guess you are still single eh?
Hehe.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 21, 2011)

vicky where did you read techpowerup is not reliable. its reviews are much more detailed. and stop putting bold. it emphasises as if you give decisions!

and toms has further cemmented my views on 6970. its 2gb frame buffer is useful in high resolutions and you wont play at low res. with high end cards.!
moreover it gives better multicard scaling than SLI in the same review in almost every game. 

and dont talk of something which we dont know. i will see those games benches when they launch.

and you simply ignoring the quality of images in APP vs CUDA. shall i post images here if you cant see it clearly! The Sandy Bridge Review: Intel Core i7-2600K, i5-2500K and Core i3-2100 Tested - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News


----------



## vickybat (Jan 21, 2011)

@ *jaskanwar singh*
The bold statements i have put doesn't emphasize anything about decision making. The bottomline is 6970 is inferior compared gtx 570. You will max game at 1920x1200 and never more than that. For ultra resolutions, multigpu setups come into picture. Don't see those 2560x1600 results.

And when you will see those new game benches after their release, it will be too late for the op.

In that review 6970 is behind gtx 570 in most of the games at 1900x1200 which is considered high enough. Gtx 570 is cooler, has more overclocking headroom, physx support, cuda , better driver support.

So i would still say 570 as the clear choice in the top end segment. 6950 is actually a worthwhile buy but 6970 is not at all. 

Here's a summary of frames per second thrown by both gtx 570 and 6970 at full hd with dx11.

*Titles* *Gtx570* *6970*
1. *Metro 2033*                     77                                                   76.3
2.*Lost planet 2*                    64                                                  49.2
3.*AVP   *                            58.9                                                 64
4.*BFBC 2 *                           72.6                                                  71
5.*Dirt 2*                              85.6                                                 72.7
6.*Just cause2*                       44.4                                                48.2

Now tell me your views. Now you tell me which one do you trust? *Tom's or techpowerup?*

Jas gtx 570 is favoured over 6970 for this very reason. In states it costs less than a 6970 but in india the difference isn't that much. And a buyer will always check the usp of the product before buying. You said in the end more fps matter but in this case, both are perfoming similarly.

But the 570's usp are physx, cuda, runs cooler and has more oc headroom which the 6970 simply doesn't provide. So 570 is a clear choice.

I had read that link you posted a month ago. Images rendered by cuda and stream are almost same. Remember, transcoding is not the only task that is offered by cuda but one of them. Currently, stream is like a baby compared to cuda in app support. Don't get biased by mere image quality difference.

Thats it, please don't argue anymore .


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 21, 2011)

I see toms and techpowerup same. And like this i will put up fps from more games from Tpu.
Stream quality is much better. Cuda quality is crap. Its noisy unclear images. I will put em up tomorrow.
See the high resolution bench in tpu. 6970 is better. Also in toms fps its 2:2. In 2 benches the diff. is 1.!
6970 got 2gb frame buffer and better multigpu scaling.
About future u cant gurantee.!

6970 is more cooler quiter and better performance per watt.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 21, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> I see toms and techpowerup same. And like this i will put up fps from more games from Tpu.
> Stream quality is much better. Cuda quality is crap. Its noisy unclear images. I will put em up tomorrow.
> See the high resolution bench in tpu. 6970 is better. Also in toms fps its 2:2. In 2 benches the diff. is 1.!
> 6970 got 2gb frame buffer and better multigpu scaling.
> About future u cant gurantee.!



 As i said earlier transcoding does not differentiate cuda and stream.There are apps much more essential than that. if i add a list, the pages will run out. I would say stream is as crap as cuda in quality. Cuda transcodes way faster. And this transcoding is done to fit portable devices. 

About reviews, you see techpowerup equal to tom's but not everyone. That 2gb framebuffer is not a make or break deal. 

A person buying a 20k+ gpu now will definitely buy something future proof. And 6970 is not future proof at all. Amd might discard its vliw4 design.

*6970 is not cooler at all*.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 21, 2011)

Are u blind or something in seeing images or temps? U tell me what to say now. 
And ok put that list of infinite pages.

Ok buddy let me put some conclusion(u may like it)-

if person wants physx 570 is the way to go. Otherwise 6970.

About someone wanting gpu based computing - stream for transcoding and cuda for adobe cs4 or 5 along with gaming. 
(although this field very vast)

for multigpu setups 6970.

What say?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 21, 2011)

Well *jas* try to understand one thing. Going for a 6970 now is a huge bargain. Thats because its a wild card from amd. Vliw 4 might be scraped in future if games perform the tlp way.  I said future because we see 570 performing better than 6970 in newer titles and this list will increase. That added framebuffer of 6970 won't help it either in upcoming titles. And the successors are not coming until this years end or next year.

So a person investing on a 20+k card will definitely want some sort of future proof. Fermi architecture is more promising than cayman and for this reason, it warrants a purchase over its competitor. 

Power consumption of 6970 is similar to 570 which has less noise. Idle temps of both cards are same at 37c while at load, 570 is hotter by 4c which is 82c and 6970 is 78c.(Source- anandtech)
Nothing much to differentiate in the performance front.

Nvidia has come out with improved sli drivers so you might see better scaling now.
 The only thing amd can do is drop prices further. And thats what they are planning to do by releasing 1gb versions of both 6970 and 6950. 

Now why are they doing so? If they are in such a dominating position, why are they scraping that extra 1gb?

They are doing this because of the impending threat read as *gtx 570* and *gtx 560*.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 21, 2011)

*ladai-vadai maaf karo
kuttey ki ____ saaf karo*


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 22, 2011)

toad_frog09 said:


> Arre, wazzup sam bhai?
> Nothing yarr. Just been busy.



so busy that no time to be online.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 22, 2011)

Vicky dont bother me with architectures. Already exams coming.

i believe what i see and currently 6970 performs little better.

That hot huge fermi die! It is cooled with improved coolers. To prevent these cards from becoming microwaves. 

about 1gb versions we will see their performance when they arrive. Future is FUTURE.

Ok piyush this is last post from me in this argument.

One last thing- vicky all ur belief of 570 better in new games goes to bin. See metro 2033 in anand. 6970 better.

STOPPED FROM MY SIDE!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jan 22, 2011)

@jas and vicky...  wow what a healthy debate... 
 things like these should IMO be present in this forum...


----------



## vickybat (Jan 22, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Vicky dont bother me with architectures. Already exams coming.
> 
> i believe what i see and currently 6970 performs little better.
> 
> ...



Jas, see the test bed for both anand and tom's. Anand is using an i7 920 whereas tom's is using a 980x gulftown. Thats why we are seeing some different scores.

In tom's there's absolutely no cpu bottleneck. Since 2600k performs similar to 980x , gtx 570 will be the perfect card for it. So before seeing, please take everything into consideration.

You are calling 570 as a microwave so be it. In fact that 6970 is not a cucumber at all. That is hot too.

*6970 DOES NOT PERFORM BETTER THAN GTX 570* but both perform more or less similarly while 570 performs a tad better in most games in fullhd and is cheaper too. 570 has many features over 6970 and thats why the latter is hard to recommend.

And whenever you recommend a 6970 to a person, i will be first person to oppose by giving these very reasons.

We will again debate over benchmarks when 560 arrives and all the cards are retested with new drivers and sandybridge cpu's.

And hey please do concentrate over your exams. I won't bother you about architectures again.

Best of luck.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 22, 2011)

Gaurav the problem is those who are debaters get a headache. Yesterday i felt as if my head will burst out while searching reviews and reading and commenting. 
But yup these are fruitful IMO.

Gaurav the problem is those who are debaters get a headache. Yesterday i felt as if my head will burst out while searching reviews and reading and commenting. 
But yup these are fruitful IMO.

Vicky 920 not a bottleneck for games. Gpu matters. 

Anyways i am open to oppositions.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 22, 2011)

^^ Its a bottleneck *relatively* jas. 

*i7 980x + 570* will give a bit more fps than *i7 920+ 570*. Thats what i meant and the reason for different scores in tom's and anand. Its not like i7 920 is not for gaming and yes gpu matters. 

Don't just blindly see benchmark scores and post but analyse a bit.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 22, 2011)

And 920 acc. To u is such a bottleneck that allows 6970 perform better.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 22, 2011)

Arey yaar performs better but by how much? Just 3-4 fps max. Thats the difference. You compare side by side both tom's and anand scores on similar games and ask yourself.

That 3-4 fps deficit 570 has in anand is due to 920. But in tom's we dont see that deficit due to 980x. But again that deficit is negligible and in toms, the 570 performs better than 6970 by 3-4 fps max which is also negligible. Both the cards perform similarly in real world scenarios.

Try to understand this simple thing before arguing unecessarily.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 22, 2011)

sorry piyush but this man doesnt let me quit the discussion. repeating same things again and again. 

you have reviewed any of these card that you are saying similar in real world scenario. and now you are unnecesarily saying 920 is a bottleneck because you are proved wrong! 920 is very good cpu for gaming and everything. 

and acc. to your previous statement 920 for 6970 shouldnt be a bottleneck. 570 is such a high end one that even 920 cant support it!

in even previous post you mention better in full hd. buddy nothing can happen of you. you are completely an nvidia fanboy.

you have no reason left to oppose 6970 except physx. and 6950 + 240 will perform better in physx than 570. rendering physx by a single gpu slows it and less fps are got. 

and now you unnecesarily argue better drivers in SLI. oh man open your eyes and see benches. 6970 is relatively new and like this with more driver updates from amd its performance will increase further. amd hasnt stopped making drivers

and now you will say in bold "jas you are amd fanboy" and at last(as in the end of almost every post you make) "570 is better" and "not everyone has 2 pcie slot to support 6950 + 240". but then these are also found on 6-7k mobos and those who spend 22k on gpu dont go for less than 10k mobo. they have budget. budddy your bold statements wont change a thing. you even put techpowerup wrong for supporting yourselves. atleast spare those poor guys who have seen performance with their eyes.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 22, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> sorry piyush but this man doesnt let me quit the discussion. repeating same things again and again.
> 
> you have reviewed any of these card that you are saying similar in real world scenario. and now you are unnecesarily saying 920 is a bottleneck because you are proved wrong! 920 is very good cpu for gaming and everything.
> 
> ...



* I am not gonna quit either*. That physx config you've given s***s big time.
GROW up jas. You are not trying to understand what i mean. I never said 920 is a bottleneck but 980x + 570 gives 4-5fps more than 920+570 or 6970.

Now if you think like a little kid and argue, there will seriously be no conclusion to this. You are trying to say sli doesn't scale well. Wait until 560 releases and all the cards retested with latest drivers. Then we shall argue again.

And remember this, a single 570 will comfortably give playable fps with physx on unlike amd cards which is obvious. And nothing can happen of you if you still think as a kid. Read your own posts carefully. Its you who is repeating same things. Not me.

My bold statements are not changing anything  because they are true to their grounds. Get a discrete gpu and check yourself. There is absolutely no difference between 50fps and 55fps to the naked eye. Install fraps and check it yourself before commenting.

Read the conclusions of the review sites and see what they've said about 6970 and 570. 6970 is not at all recommended with gtx 570 around. 6950 on the other hand is highly recommended for its price. But if physx is priority then gtx 570 all the way instead of 6950+240. One can save up and add another 570 or 560 in the future to see extra fps.

But a 570 will still provide playable fps with physx unlike 6970. And for ultra high resolutions you mentioned, nobody will buy a single gpu setup for that.

I am not an nvidia fanboy cause i use a radeon 5750 and  i also could have gone for a gts 450 3 months back.  I support both of them an infact barts gpu's have no competition currently and are highly recommended to anyone with a budget of 10-14k. But 6970 just doesn't quite cut it.

You can laugh at me, pass me comments but i'm not gonna return them back to you as you are very young to me. Don't take those *GROW UP* statements seriously.   I am just sticking to the truth and thats it.


----------



## somulesnar (Jan 22, 2011)

@ jaskanwar singh 

i m hostelite. i myself own a gtx 570 + core i7 930 wid 4 gb ddr3. currently gaming on mafia 2 & metro at full hd res. Getting 50-55 fps in very HQ, dx11, 8x AA in metro wid physx on. With phsyx off i am getting 65-70 fps.

My hostel mate owns sapphire 6970 wid the same cpu & is getting 60-65 fps with same settings. and wid physx on he is not able to game on it. Similar is the story in mafia 2.

So wat i c practically both r neck 2 neck but my 570 has physx advantage.

I think i have to agree wat vickybat is commenting. 

BY THE WAY NICE DEBATE.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 22, 2011)

i never mean sli doesnt scale good. i mean 6970 sli performs better and reviews speak. but ok we will see with improved drivers in GTX560 review.
full hd is not ultra high end resolution buddy.
and why isnt that physx config recommended? i see nothing bad in that. 6950 can be further crossfired too with 240. 
and i have to repeat because you are repeating. 

i do not want to disrespect you at all and laugh at you and pass comments. i dont take your comments on heart either.  this is discussion and i take it like that. ok sorry for that  and please avoid taing it personal please.

anyways read these -
anandtech - 


> If we take a straight average at 1920x1200 and 2560x1600, its performance is more or less equal to the GeForce GTX 570. In practice this means that NVIDIA wins a third of our games, AMD wins a third of our games, and they effectively tie on the rest, so the position of the 6970 relative to the GTX 570 is heavily dependent on just what games out of our benchmark suite you favor. All we can say for sure is that on average the two cards are comparable.
> 
> Of the two the 6970 is going to take the edge on power efficiency
> 
> ...


you see you were saying wrong. VLIW4 is future. also both are comparable cards. so if physx my support to 570 and otherwise 6970 due to win in more games in other reviews as well. 6950 + 240 

from toms hardware -


> As for the Radeon HD 6970, it should be selling for $20 more than a GTX 570. Based on its display outputs alone, that makes AMD’s card worth the Andrew Jackson to me, personally. Otherwise, the two cards trade blows, with the GTX 570 faring better at 1680x1050 as AMD’s Radeon HD 6970 retains more of its performance at 2560x1600.


you see toms pick is 6970.

i am not saying 6970 all the way. if user needs physx and cuda specific apps 570. but otherwise 6970 for gaming.


@somulesnar
how did you measure fps?

after seeing the 6970 thread in gfx card section you had same argument buddy. 
i will quote this -


> Vickybat, you are sticking with PhysX and that's why you are so much complaining against Radeon. The thing is PhysX is nothing at all in all current generation games. If an experience person does not tell you what are the differences coming for enabling PhysX, you probably won't be able to see it actually.
> I'm telling it because Batman Arkum Asylum and Mafia II both I've checked in my friend's machine @ 1440X900 resolution with a GTX285 and in my system with my 6870. Believe me, ico is right, the difference is so so small and not at all worth the FPS drop and reduced playability.
> It does not worth even your fighting over here... :
> Even at Tom's Hardware, they explicitly mentioned that if you have a Nvidia PhySX enable card lying on dust, then only go for PhysX. Otherwise... no need at all. They are highly technical site and they reviewed it quite well and the conclusion..Nothing for must have PhySX.



and this - 


> Some more from my observation : ( considering only single gpu setup )
> 
> 12 Benchmarks : @ stock speed HD 6950 vs. HD5870
> 
> ...



570 is good ocer. but everyone doesnt oc. so good option for overclockers though i fear temps of these high end cards when oced.(both 6970 and 570)


----------



## piyush121 (Jan 22, 2011)

arey u keep on debating 

m wating for gtx 560 to release 

nice debate though .


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 22, 2011)

in the same way you were saying there to ignore 6970. stop discussion and its pointless. its bad buddy. except what is truth please. 

ok thanks piyush121. and i was refering to vicky there. but i am getting excited to see what 560 does. ready to debate again


----------



## Piyush (Jan 22, 2011)

debaters need to do a lil bit of *ANULOM-VILOM*
it'll recharge ur energy 

@vickybat & jassy
plz dont pass personal comments bro
see u both are standing on ur points which u think are apt
this discussion will lead u nowhere
it just cant end with one winner and one loser
because both sides have some pros and cons which make them suitable choice for either side
it also depends upon personal inclination towards a brand
its just a human nature
and u guys are going through reviews from diff sites
let me tell u something
its the market startegy
if all the sites were choosing only 1 brand/model then the fight would have been ended then and there
thats why we cant say that "this" model is the only thing that could happen on earth

i dont have any personal brands/models and sites for reviews which i follow blindly
its just that some sites have good interface,some have good testing rigs,some have good format/results deployment,etc.....
these things make u go inclines over a particular brand/models/sites/etc.....

so brothers kiss each other and end this phuking conversation/debate


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 22, 2011)

baba you rock. i am ready to finish this if vicky agrees upon a good conclusion now.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 22, 2011)

@jassy and vicky
*LET me give u the good conclusion* 

India is gonna win the last ODI in SA and the world cup too
Leander paes/Mahesh bhupati gonna win this Australian open
Onion prices will come down again
hope i'll buy buy lycosa and mamba this summers


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 22, 2011)

i do agree 6970 is not saomething to fight on. but benches are good for both cards. and depending on conditions can we recommend them. or buddy leave it to op. why we fighting on something which doesnt concern us. we will give pros and cons of both cards and let op decide. 

friends again.

 baba you are just awesome. but now my study time. do check the gtx560 thread.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 22, 2011)

no problem buddy
will do
and go for study sincearly
kabhi dimag me ab bhi *crossfiring* ho rahi ho


----------



## vickybat (Jan 22, 2011)

@ jaskanwar 

Hey buddy its ok. No need to be sorry and pals don't say sorry to each other.

You posted that anandtech correctly but i will add a bit to that.

That conclusion doesn't mean vliw4 is the future but amd is heading the right path i.e more biased towards thread level processing rather than instruction level processing. They said it won't turn amd customers upside down but are heading in the right direction.

This means upcoming amd cards (cayman's successor) will execute threads as an array and not like groups of similar instructions. So vliw4 will be scraped completely and something new which is more tlp based will be adopted. Nvidia on the other hand is right on track.

All the upcoming games will support tlp so its a calculated guess that nvidia cards will perform better as things stand now.

The following was *tkin's* comments from the thread "6970 & 6950 released":

"AMD is experimenting with VLIW4, if not successful they will abandon it on their next gpus, and also they need to redesign their drivers and compilers for this technology, so buying the 69xx is a serious gamble at this point".

Thats it from my side buddy. Lets not argue further and concentrate more in contributing better ideas and making this forum worthwhile for all members and non-members.

And you also concentrate on your studies more and best of luck for your upcoming exams.  And yes we are friends and will always remain friends.


----------



## somulesnar (Jan 23, 2011)

@jaskanwar

i used the fraps software to find out the fps.
well congrats for the finishing of the debate.
u and vicky just rocked. I think vicky was the all the way up in the debate. Better luck next time dude.


----------

